# calais



## powerplus (Oct 6, 2014)

hi looking at going to portugal via calais in 12 days time

just wandered if it is safe to travel through Calais into europe compared to a previous post about trouble coming back through calais to the uk


barry


----------



## newleaf (Jan 11, 2007)

Going out is ok, but personally I won't be coming back that way, and I won't stop in, or anywhere near Calais, but I will continue to use Dunkirk for the time being.
The only way I would come back through Calais would be with a armed guard and with a chieftain tank following me!!
Strange how paranoia can link up with reality now and then! Even at home, on my stationary exercise bike, I have a rear view mirror.
Geoff


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

powerplus said:


> hi looking at going to portugal via calais in 12 days time
> 
> just wandered if it is safe to travel through Calais into europe compared to a previous post about trouble coming back through calais to the uk
> 
> barry


If you do get a stowaway, he's going to be a bit pissed off when he finds out you're going the 'wrong' way. :wink:

Seriously, as mentioned in another thread, we've been out twice this year and had no problems, go for it!

Pete


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

peejay said:


> If you do get a stowaway, he's going to be a bit pissed off when he finds out you're going the 'wrong' way. :wink:
> 
> Seriously, as mentioned in another thread, we've been out twice this year and had no problems, go for it!
> 
> Pete


Completely agree with peejay, we've been out in June and September this year, we stayed on the Calais Aire both times and travelled via the tunnel. We had an hours delay at the tunnel in September but no real problems. Definitely go for it.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Looking at your location consider Newhaven - Dieppe if heading south.

It saves a lot of miles and at least one lot of tolls if you use the autoroute from Calais to Rouen.

From Dieppe to Rouen is a new(ish) free dual carriageway nearly all the way.

Certainly consider it if you or any of the travellers in the m/home is over 60 or disabled, as DFDS offer a 20% discount on (and only on) that route to anyone who qualifies.

http://ldlines.co.uk/offers/dieppe-newhaven


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

The DFDS over 60's discount is ONLY available on telephone bookings ! 

Andy


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Mrplodd said:


> The DFDS over 60's discount is ONLY available on telephone bookings !
> 
> Andy


Yes it explains that in the page linked to - BUT - they do not charge extra for making those bookings by phone.


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

We have used the tunnel twice so far this year without any problems.And both times we stayed in Cite Europe the night before an early crossing.And we are going out again on the 24th of this month and will do the same on the return journey.
Go for it,but just take care and be vigilant.


----------



## TJ101 (Oct 12, 2008)

Returned via Calais last week,, No problem whatsoever


----------



## DBSS (Jun 30, 2013)

Been twice this year, and outbound to Calais and into Europe not a problem. The /'immigrants aren't looking to go south.!! Coming back still not a problem as the local Gendarmerie seemed to have it all under control. Don't believe all what SKY News broadcasts, I actually think they contribute to half the problems in Calais. 
Last time we went down, late July the first queue we encountered was actually inside Dover Harbour Authority when they were checking passports on the way out !!!


Cheers


Ian


----------

